# Drama llama



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

For you llama lovers out there!! This adorable little fellow is the first in my planned series of Drama Llamas...He is just a boy Llooking for a Llittle Llama Lloving! He is up for auction here
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Drama-Llama...40306114?pt=Art_Sculpture&hash=item1c407222c2


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

How cute is that?:grin:


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

:bouncy:


----------



## keztrelle (Jul 20, 2013)

So Adorable! I bid on it but I wish I could just buy it... I don't like waiting for auctions...

My son is nuts about llamas ~ he would go crazy if I won it! :happy:


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

I will be making more....I also do commissions!


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

AAawww so cute


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Really cute. But I never bid on things on E-Bay -- "Buy it Now" is the only way I purchase items.


----------

